# Buying used from B&H



## Wandering_Pugilist (Jun 6, 2008)

I've done business with B&H before with new items and had a great experience.  I also have heard nothing but wonderful things from others, but never met anyone that has bought used items from them. I'm pretty sure they would maintain the same service as their new items, I just wanted to make sure buying used from them was okay. Can anyone fill me in on their experience in this?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's their return policy for used stuff:


			
				B&H said:
			
		

> All used equipment is guaranteed to work, regardless of its cosmetic condition. Used photo equipment come with a 90-day "Parts and Labor" warranty, from date of purchase and has a 14-day return privilege for a full refund (less shipping). Used video, audio and digital equipment come with a 30-day "Parts and Labor" warranty, excluding video heads, and has a 7-day return privilege for a full refund (less shipping).


I bought a used Canon EOS 10s from them in January.  It had a condition rating of 9.  Cosmetically, it's in almost perfect condition.  Mechanically, it's not bad, but I had hoped that it would be a little better with a rating of 9.

What are you thinking of buying (Camera body, lens, flash, etc)?


----------



## Wandering_Pugilist (Jun 6, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Here's their return policy for used stuff:
> 
> I bought a used Canon EOS 10s from them in January. It had a condition rating of 9. Cosmetically, it's in almost perfect condition. Mechanically, it's not bad, but I had hoped that it would be a little better with a rating of 9.
> 
> What are you thinking of buying (Camera body, lens, flash, etc)?


 
Camera kit, so basically a body and lens. It has a rating of 9 and says it looks like it looks like its almost never been touched.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 6, 2008)

They're 1/2 for me. I bought a grip used for my 30D which is still going strong. Then I bought a Hoya super duper pro uv filter that was 8/10 on their ratings and it was all f'ed up.


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2008)

I've purchased used from BH with not issues so far.  KEH's ratings of their used equpment seem a little more accurate.  Just remember to check the fine print on returns.


----------

